
The case for changing the voting age to 0 - bookofjoe
https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/2019/9/10/20835327/voting-age-youth-rights-kids-vote
======
ktpsns
This is quite a good write-up about the pros and cons. As a father of a one
year old, of course it doesn't make sense she could vote anything. But with
the age of 10 (when some kind of middle school starts in most (western?)
countries), pupils can and should start to get politically informed. I support
all these pro arguments. It would make our democracies richer and more robust
in the long term.

But it won't come: Conservative parties and powerful old people don't want
this, they feel it as a threat.

